# Photos of the farm! *Pic Heavy*



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

And the rest...


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Looks alot like Montana o.o Pretty =)


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh really? Thats pretty crazy!

And thanks, I love it. I wish dads boss would decided he wants to give it away... To us...


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Beautiful pictures! Thank you for sharing them with us. That's my dream place as well!!! The whole thing


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Gorgeous. I am so jealous that it is warm there ;p

Not that different from Texas either, just a few more trees.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hey great pics!!! it's so gorgeous


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

*sigh* I spend so much time out there, its like my second home. It makes me so sad that one day it will be gone... But oh well. At least we get to enjoy it for now :]


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

i saw these from that other post you did in the trail riding. It looks so pretty and awesome! I wanna go to Australia!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks! I love it, my favourite place to be. You should come visit :]


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

wow its pretty there


----------

